# Thank You Claudia!! WOW!!! The Kids Thank You More



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Claudia (drclee) and her husband, brought some wonderful, and much needed donations, for our little furry friends.

Thank you so much, Claudia. 

So check out wee little George, modeling his new sweater:










Look at all the wonderful toys, harnesses, leads, and puppy pads:










Best of all, we won't go hungry!! A 30-pound bag of our favorite food:












*THANKS AGAIN CLAUDIA!!! YOU FLIPPIN' ROCK GIRLFRIEND!! *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow!!!!!! What a haul!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how incredibly kind!!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats great! Very nice and thoughtful


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's such a thoughtful and generous gesture!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are wonderful gifts..especially the eats! YAY!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - It looks like Christmas at your house. :chili: Claudia, what great and thoughtful gifts. :you rock:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a wonderful gift for the Malts in need.
Very thoughtful.
I like the last pic of wee George eyeing the Jumbo Bag of Natural Balance!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How very special Claudia is, and what wonderful gifts. Claudia Rocks!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Deb, we were so happy to meet you and your malt clan! You simply amaze me - I don't know how you do it! This is our very small way of thanking you for all that you do for our precious malts! You are the best! 

I can't believe George fits into that tiny sweater! He's such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Claudia, I just want to send my thanks and AMA"s thanks to you also. We can only do this rescue work if we have help from wonderful people like yourself. I think Deb is going to share the wealth with the other AMA fosters in So.Calif., keeping the things she needs the most and sharing what she has plenty of. 
You made great choices for your donation and we so appreciate it. 
Many thanks from all the needy dogs we have in foster now and those to come. Edie, AMA West Coast Rescue


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Edie,
It's my pleasure. I hope the donation is useful and will try and donate more often in the future!


----------

